# Oh grow up!



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2013)

Ridiculous! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-21987343


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 31, 2013)

I really hope they laugh her out of court.


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sadly in my line of work this is all too true!


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2013)

This truly is laughable gives coppers a worse name then they already got. Farcicle!


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 31, 2013)

Doesn't say much for the officer's situational awareness surely?


----------



## KateR (Mar 31, 2013)

It's not as if the pavement or kerb was broken. She should have looked where she was going.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 31, 2013)

Obviously not the right person for a role as a serving police officer, is she going to sue everyone in sight when she gets injured in the course of her duties, this will make her superior officers think twice about what situations to send her to in the future, better she sat behind a desk where the risks are minimal


----------



## runner (Apr 2, 2013)

She is not typical Norfolk  Please don't judge the rest of us by her!


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 2, 2013)

runner said:


> She is not typical Norfolk  Please don't judge the rest of us by her!



Nor the typical policeman.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 3, 2013)

perhaps the constabulary need to be issued with white sticks of given guide dogs?


----------



## FM001 (Apr 3, 2013)

According to her father she has dropped the claim against the garage owner, the chief constable personally speaking out against her stupid claim might have had something to do with it


----------



## StephenM (Apr 3, 2013)

She looks distinctly overweight and unfit - probably the reason she fell. Strange how the police have to pass a medical to join and yet many go downhill thereafter!


----------



## Rivki061 (Apr 3, 2013)

Perhaps she should pay a visit to Spec Savers and then she might be able to see kerbs in future!


----------

